# Green Screen Software for Lightroom?



## russellsnr (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, I have Green Screen Wizard software but the only way to access from Lightroom is to make the external editor and as I don't use Photoshop I have the external Editor set for my software of choice so is there a Green Screen Software out there that will install as a plugin to Lightroom please? Many Thanks, Russ


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 4, 2019)

russellsnr said:


> Hi, I have Green Screen Wizard software but the only way to access from Lightroom is to make the external editor and as I don't use Photoshop I have the external Editor set for my software of choice so is there a Green Screen Software out there that will install as a plugin to Lightroom please? Many Thanks, Russ


No need for a plugin. You can define multiple second editors. Setup an editor and then save that as a preset. Then setup another editor and save that as a preset too. These presets will show up in the 'Edit in' menu, so you can select an image and open it in the editor of choice by selecting the preset.


----------

